# Rabbit eating my Renovation



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Just happened to flip on my outside floods in the backyard (9pm). Not sure what compelled me. Maybe I just wanted to admire the reno one last time for bed. Maybe I've grown a 6th sense after nurturing the grass babies to life. We'll never know!

And I see a *RABBIT* in the yard! I go outside to chase the thing away knowing it was up to no good.

It was eating my grass! It had made itself a nice dinner of my new grass. The damage is probably 5' in diameter. Here's a close up inside the damaged circle. You can see all the little grass nubs which, today, were grass plants that I had been babying through adolescence for the past few weeks.



The previous owners had left this stuff in the garage. The AI is capsaicin, and just to make sure the bottle was what it said it was, I squirted some on my finger. It smelled like BW3s blazing sauce without the yummy chicken. I sprayed the spot where the jerk was munching, and the fence perimeter.



Hopefully it deters the rabbit, and those plants grow back! Please tell me they will!


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I am interested to see if this product works because I have an army of squirrels that are putting down about a dozen new holes a day either burying or digging up nuts. Is that a ready to spray bottle?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@samjonester I had rabbits eating my seedlings as well, they recovered fine and I'm sure yours will too, just give it some time.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

@drenglish The capsaicin will definitely deter them. That stuff was potent! It was in a ready spray bottle. Funny you ask, though. I was thinking about dumping the bottle in my tank sprayer if I need to spray it again! :lol:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Instead of the rabbit eating your reno, why don't you eat the rabbit?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

@iowa jim I had to pawn the .22 to afford this fancy seed


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Update! The rabbit is back for another feast!

It's been raining for almost 24 hours now, so I imagine that spray stuff just washed off.

Our kids playroom lets out to the back yard so when I saw it out the window I grabbed the heaviest toddler toy I could see, a plastic bowling ball, and ran outside in the rain.

I feel like a nut! Haha! the things you do for a plant...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

samjonester said:


> the things you do for a plant...


LOL


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We need a video of this.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

LOL we took a trip to target today and let the kids (2 & 1) wander the toy section to see what they were into. We wanted to prep for Christmas...

Anyways, my 13 mo old son was fascinated by this 3 foot long, rapid fire, nerf gun with a rubber buzz saw mounted to the end like a bayonet. I wish I would have had the foresight to get that sucker for tonight's battle!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Update! The rabbit is back for another feast!
> 
> It's been raining for almost 24 hours now, so I imagine that spray stuff just washed off.
> 
> ...


I would have give a quarter to see that. LOL


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Spread some milo. The animals don't like it. Works for deer, might work for rabbits.


----------

